# Question about being banned?



## clarity2008 (Oct 16, 2008)

When you are banned does your enitre IP address get blocked or just your user acct?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Oct 16, 2008)

The answer to that is yes and no. Your account does but not your IP address.

I think.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats a good question. Cause some people get banned and more than likely will come back under a new username. So i think some people's IP's get banned and some people's user accounts get banned.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Oct 17, 2008)

Since they can return under a different username; and I doubt they're going to get a new pc with a different IP address, I believe that only the user's account get blocked. And I assume they may have to change their email address as well.


----------



## Te'TahHead (Oct 17, 2008)

My sister got banned, not once, not twice, but THREE times. Every time she made a new s/n, but continued to post her usual pictures and never let it be a secret that she was back.

Your acct is blocked, but not your IP. 

I think it's worth mentioning that the following two times, she did nothing to become "banned" but they did it anyway; never citing reasons why or answering her numerous emails why.
So, if they ban you once, they will continue to ban you several times, because it is likely they don't like you and want to see you gone for the forum.

I could be wrong, if so, Mods feel free to join the conversation.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 17, 2008)

Te'TahHead said:


> My sister got banned, not once, not twice, but THREE times. Every time she made a new s/n, but continued to post her usual pictures and never let it be a secret that she was back.
> 
> Your acct is blocked, but not your IP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Te'TahHead (Oct 17, 2008)

Just being honest.

I'm an adult and our experiences shouldn't be censored.


*if I'm gone next week, y'all know why*


----------



## santwon (Oct 17, 2008)

IP addresses aren't all that permanent either...so I think that makes it hard to do. Imagine if you're in college or you work in some large corporation with multiple computers. I mean, you can't ban a WHOLE college for one person, right? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Te'TahHead (Oct 17, 2008)

IP addresses change everyday if you are a cable provider as well. The only indicator is location, and that could be plenty.


----------



## MizzBrown (Oct 17, 2008)

Te'TahHead said:


> My sister got banned, not once, not twice, but THREE times. Every time she made a new s/n, but continued to post her usual pictures and never let it be a secret that she was back.
> 
> Your acct is blocked, but not your IP.
> 
> ...


 
This is some BS.

But i've been on here long enough to not be surprised by it...I see why folks leave on purpose though.


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 17, 2008)

aww man, who is ur sister if u dont mind me asking?I have missed a few people..





Te'TahHead said:


> My sister got banned, not once, not twice, but THREE times. Every time she made a new s/n, but continued to post her usual pictures and never let it be a secret that she was back.
> 
> Your acct is blocked, but not your IP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Te'TahHead (Oct 17, 2008)

MizaniLocs.


----------



## firecracker (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm singing Too Short "you should be getting it getting while the getting is good"!


----------



## beverly (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes we can and do block IP addresses, and IP's do not always change everyday. 

Te'TahHead if you and your sister read the forum rules before joining, (which you clicked the check box and agreed to abide by) it clearly states that previously banned members can not rejoin. Why - Because they always end up eventually doing the same types of things that caused them to get banned to begin with. Each time MizaniLocs joined she was banned, as you said, because she did not conceal her identity. Those members who rejoin, and go about there business, and do not purposely flaunt being back - it is impossible to ban them if they follow the guidelines and do not make there identity known. I did respond to your sisters emails until it got exhausting then I blocked her communications. 

Have a great day!


----------

